# Bob Seger 2013



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

March 13 - Winnipeg - MTS Centre
March 19 - Calgary - Saddledome
March 21 - Edmonton - Rexall
March 23 - Saskatoon - Credit Union Centre
March 27 - Vancouver - Rogers Arena


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Seriously?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Seriously?


I know, right? I can't imagine him putting 3,000 people into Rexall, let alone 8K+, where it still doesn't look full even with the curtain over the back end of the arena behind the stage. He should be playing the Shaw or something a little smaller, methinks. Watch for cancellations, coming to an arena near you soon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Seger before he started churning out the country-esque stuff.

I saw him OPEN for BTO in NB in the 70s.

He was good.

Ramblin Gambiln man, Nutbush City Limits = good

Against the Wind = meh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> I know, right? I can't imagine him putting 3,000 people into Rexall, let alone 8K+, where it still doesn't look full even with the curtain over the back end of the arena behind the stage. He should be playing the Shaw or something a little smaller, methinks. Watch for cancellations, coming to an arena near you soon.


I was thinking the Deerfoot Casino maybe.

I saw him at Maple Leaf Gardens in the 70's and it was a good show, but that was in the 70's.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

He played here in Ottawa a little over a year ago to 13,500 

Prime Minister at Ottawa show, Ottawa Citizen Concert Review and link to to the Ottawa Citizen Photo Gallery - Bob Seger Fan Community


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Davestp1 said:


> He played here in Ottawa a little over a year ago to 13,500
> 
> Prime Minister at Ottawa show, Ottawa Citizen Concert Review and link to to the Ottawa Citizen Photo Gallery - Bob Seger Fan Community


'twas a good show. I will most likely see him again if he swings back through this part of the country.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Seen him in Wpg waaaaay back in '75. He was lead-in for BTO!...been a huge fan ever since. He is coming to Wpg in March, and I am certain that is the first time since that visit in 1975. I will be there!

cheers


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Never seen the man but always wanted to. I'll go.
I wish it wasn't Rexall. I normally avoid concerts there because the sound is so horrible. Big tin can with a bad echo.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw him in... I wanna say 86? Gergia Sattelites opened at B.C place and they both killed, and the sound was decent too. Glad I saw him when he was still youngish.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw some recent live stuff on line, and he is just hangin on. Musically, I mean. It seems like his band is tuning down quite a bit in order for him to keep up, and he is still havin a hard time. I still think "her strut" is pretty damn cool though.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Joe Walsh will be joining Bob Seger in Vancouver (and a couple west coast US dates...)

View attachment 2216
View attachment 2217


----------

